# What's for New Year's Eve Dinner?



## Irwin (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm thinking about salmon. I learned a new way to cook it where you brine it first. Or maybe just a burger and fries.

What will you have?


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 30, 2021)

Having Scallops would be nice...


----------



## terry123 (Dec 30, 2021)

Since it will be my  birthday, my daughter called and asked where I would like my birthday dinner.  We will not go out but she will have it delivered and come and eat with me.  
It will be a treat as she is super busy giving shots everyday at work.  But she has the day off so it all works out.  Maybe  Mexican as I love beef enchiladas


----------



## kburra (Dec 30, 2021)

Layered Salad,with King Prawns ,36 centigrade here today (Melbourne)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2021)

It won’t know for sure until I get to the deli later today.

It might be a slice of pizza, a piece of fried haddock, or a few fried shrimp.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

That's a good question Irwin. More and more often, I don't know what it is I want to eat for dinner. Doesn't help that I hate to cook. I already have some mixed vegetables cooked. Maybe I'll have a salmon burger with BBQ sauce and instant mashed potatoes. The way I make them, they taste like the real deal.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

No idea... I could have shrimp... or I could have short ribs... either way it'll be a tiny dinner...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2021)

Pork chop with spiced kale and creamed potatoes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

Baked ham, sweet potatoes, roasted vegetables, and a fruit cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> instant mashed potatoes. The way I make them, they taste like the real deal.


What do you doctor them with?


----------



## Tommy (Dec 31, 2021)

Baked haddock and sea scallops, pilaf, steamed asparagus.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm considering 2 Hebrew National Hot Dogs & Nathan's French Fries.  Sounds festive and easy to do. When I was a kid, my mother would always get those little franks in blankets (kosher, not 'pigs') & tiny knishes for our hors d'oeuvres before the ball drop; a custom I tried to bring back every NYEve; but I'm by myself now so this is the closest I can come.

Happy New Year, and may we all be more healthy, happy, wiser and richer than we were in 2021.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'm considering 2 Hebrew National Hot Dogs & Nathan's French Fries.  Sounds festive and easy to do. When I was a kid, my mother would always get those little franks in blankets (kosher, not 'pigs') & tiny knishes for our hors d'oeuvres before the ball drop; a custom I tried to bring back every NYEve; but I'm by myself now so this is the closest I can come.


oooh that reminds me I meant to get some gelfilte fish balls from the supermarket..I love those but they're so fattening...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2021)

Peasant food @hollydolly!  Yum.


----------



## Della (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy birthday, Terry!

We'll be having pizza, tonight. New Years Day is when we have our good luck meal of pork, sauerkraut, mashed potatoes etc.  It's about the only day of the year we eat pork.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2021)

Pizza @Della!  Perfect!!


----------



## Della (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm craving Kburra's layered salad  -- I love that!


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 31, 2021)

No delivery service


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 31, 2021)

Autumn716 said:


> No delivery service


*cesare salad chicken


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2021)

Lasagna and salad bubbly at midnight.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 31, 2021)

I will have it with pasta or rice and a small green salad.  

https://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/279521/lemon-garlic-scallops/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I will have it with pasta or rice and a small green salad.
> 
> https://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/279521/lemon-garlic-scallops/


Thanks for the link!

I really enjoy those simple ten minute recipes.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 31, 2021)

We’re going out of town for New Years and the host of the Airbnb at which we stay is also an amazing chef. For select guests she will cook,and we are two of the privileged few. (we’ve been going there for New Years for years) 

Our dinner tonight will be her specialty pizza made by hand to our specifications. We’ll share port and a cigar afterwards, followed by some relaxing time in the hot tub.


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

I never know what I fancy until I'm ready to eat, but it won't be anything 'special', just something I would normally have.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 31, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> I really enjoy those simple ten minute recipes.


Your Welcome Aunt Bea


----------



## Irwin (Dec 31, 2021)

I've settled on salmon and crab cakes, along with mashed potatoes and either green beans or broccoli. Plus margaritas!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm having these Armenian meatballs w/a filling inside called 'kufta', w/some home made pilaf, and fresh green beans w/mushrooms.
I bought a cherry pie crumble for Christmas, that I never cooked.  May be I'll cook that for dessert...it's been tempting me every time I open the freezer door.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 31, 2021)

Cioppino. Getting ready to go make the "sauce" right now. DD and SIL coming for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No idea... I could have shrimp... or I could have short ribs... either way it'll be a tiny dinner...


Yes, I'm having sauteed shrimp w/ garlic over linguine pasta. Topped w/chopped parsley, capers, and lemon juice.

Come join me.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 31, 2021)

Spaghetti O's and Blue champagne!  Yum!  O's for luck.   Champagne to require the luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2021)

I like Spaghetti O's too, now and then.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)

Fettuccine Alfredo with shrimp, roll, butter, Buckeye Pie.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Fettuccine Alfredo with shrimp, roll, butter, Buckeye Pie.


I had to look up Buckeye Pie...never heard of it.

Sounds so good, are you making it?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

I have no idea what I'll cook that day.  I'd be happy with 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Pizza and ice cream. Yowza!


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 31, 2021)

Just having Chinese delivered....2 poopoo trays and serving
of fried rice, with spicy beef/veggie.....yummy...will last a couple
days for sure....


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Curry chicken with yummy capsicum served on rice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2021)

Still a bit under the weather and taste buds are off so we will have BLTs. The saltness comes through so I'll enjoy the chips that go with it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Well.. I didn't have what I thought I would.. I just made egg noodles, with chopped bacon, and soy and hoisin sauce


----------



## officerripley (Dec 31, 2021)

Prime rib roast, scalloped potatoes, and Tuxedo Cake.

Tuxedo Cake:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I had to look up Buckeye Pie...never heard of it.
> 
> Sounds so good, are you making it?


No I got it yesterday from the restaurant.  It is very good, thanks


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 31, 2021)

Had to go out for scallops and it seems to be on many other meals for the holiday, guessing most had enough of turkey and ham.  

Roads crowd, as well markets. Got back just fine a bit hair raising.

So hope all have a great time, we got through 2021 and will do just fine going forward, Thank you All. For being great forum friends, All are in my heart, and good thoughts...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 31, 2021)

Having some kind of shrimp dish at the neighbors. My wife made cheese cake with a cherry topping for desert. Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

well only an hour and a quarter to go until Midnight here.. and I've ruined my diet by spoiling myself with a hazelnut cornetto...


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well only an hour and a quarter to go until Midnight here.. and I've ruined my diet by spoiling myself with a hazelnut cornetto...


You did it in 2021 so does not count yet.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> You did it in 2021 so does not count yet.


I luuurve you....


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I luuurve you....


That was close...Your Good


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

I've had my scrumptious New Year's Eve dinner with the compliments of our fabulous neighbours, who dragged us over to their house for lobster and champagne shared by a few friends. 
We had just returned from our vacation and what a welcome that was! Stayed up until the early hours, chatting. Some tall stories were told, a lot of laughter and such a great start to the New Year.


----------



## kburra (Dec 31, 2021)

Della said:


> I'm craving Kburra's layered salad  -- I love that!


And is nice the next day too,if any left over?


----------



## Jules (Dec 31, 2021)

Crab cakes tonight.  Made a special sauce for it yesterday.


----------



## Knight (Dec 31, 2021)

We eat our main meal at noon so the BBQ'ed porter house steak baked potato, salad & tiramisu dessert are already history. Traditionally I BBQ on Christmas & the day before the new year. Kind of a celebration of the good life we enjoy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

My favorite was Hoppin' John.  Growing up we had it every new year's day.  Black-eyed peas on rice usually with collard greens.  Have not had it since my mother passed...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoppin'_John


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)

*I went all out and made myself an egg salad sandwich.*


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 31, 2021)

What's for New Year's Eve Dinner?​
Dinner?

No dinner

Made a big bowl of my dip
wunna my few times I'm let in the kichin
(secret recipe from an ol' guy I knew 50 some years ago)

Everbody seems to wanna gorge themselves on it
Some make sandwiches with it
It's not really a dip....more scoop like
Rather substantial 

We prefer Nachos for scooping (more sturdy)

It don't look like much
tastes like nuthin' you've ever clamped yer teeth on


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

How I wish someone else would cook for me.  Like every single day of the week.  lol


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 1, 2022)

Shero said:


> I've had my scrumptious New Year's Eve dinner with the compliments of our fabulous neighbours, who dragged us over to their house for lobster and champagne shared by a few friends.
> We had just returned from our vacation and what a welcome that was! Stayed up until the early hours, chatting. Some tall stories were told, a lot of laughter and such a great start to the New Year.


Had to be dragged over for lobster **and** champagne?! O.k.  Did they hurt your arm? I wouldn't go back if they did.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 1, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Had to be dragged over for lobster **and** champagne?! O.k.  Did they hurt your arm? I wouldn't go back if they did.


You poor dear...


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> What's for New Year's Eve Dinner?​
> Dinner?
> 
> No dinner
> ...


O.K. I'll bite  May I please have the recipe?


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> O.K. I'll bite  May I please have the recipe?


Ditto.....and what is it?
I'm a scooper.

Kinda looks like tuna?????


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Baked ham, sweet potatoes, roasted vegetables, and a fruit cobbler for dessert.



Yummmm...can I come for dinner please


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 1, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> O.K. I'll bite cle  May I please have the recipe?



Can you keep a secret?

Oh, what th' heck;

A block of cream cheese
mash it with a fork
two dollops of miracle whip (or salad dressing)
fold in
A large spoonful of hamburger relish (the red stuff)
mix
1/4 lemon squeeze
minced garlic
diced onions (the more the merrier)
three shakes of Worcestershire sauce
Generous shakes of Tabasco (to taste)
mix again
salt
pepper

let it rest in the fridge overnight

(there might be something else......can't remember)


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 1, 2022)

My crockpot going strong with....
One pound of minced beef...lean
One onion diced
Dump all that in crockpot
Add one tin of your favourite vegetable soup..don't add water..mine is Aylmer brand
Mix and let it go for few hours..slow 
I usually add a splash of  sherry few minutes before serving......
 who need a maid


----------



## Irwin (Jan 1, 2022)

Leftover Christmas turkey is what's for dinner this evening. I need to finish it before it goes bad. I think there's enough for one more meal. "Experts" say you shouldn't keep meat for more than three days, but I had it for lunch and it was just fine. A few more days and I may be pushing my luck. I have some leftover mashed potatoes to go with it, and I'll steam some broccoli. I don't have any good bread, though, and I'm sure as hell not going out in this cold to get a baguette. I need to go out in it in a little while to shovel the sidewalks. Our house is on the corner, so there's twice as much sidewalk as most houses. Not good for my back.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Yummmm...can I come for dinner pleaseView attachment 201732


If I'd seen this sooner....  

My wife made collard greens, too. I'd never eaten that before. It was really good!
(we've only been married about 6 months)


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)

Being that I am eating less and less beef, hubby found the smallest prime rib roast (just in case I didn't like it) and I made that for us today.  I cooked it exactly as the instructions and it came out heavenly.  Tender and moist.  Served it with mashed potatoes and green beans.  Hubby was in heaven.  I'm glad we started off the new year with a well cooked meal.    ​


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)

Forgot about the dessert.  Hubby makes a yummy chocolate cake (his maternal grandmother's recipe).  It is delish.


----------



## Shero (Jan 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Can you keep a secret?
> 
> Oh, what th' heck;
> 
> ...



Sounds good,  another version - add some blended chickpeas, a little olive oil and spread on hot turkish bread....Yum!


----------



## Shero (Jan 1, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Had to be dragged over for lobster **and** champagne?! O.k.  Did they hurt your arm? I wouldn't go back if they did.



 hurt arm or not, I am going back. The lobster was great and it is plentiful and cheap in Australia at present!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2022)

Shero said:


> Sounds good,  another version - add some blended chickpeas, a little olive oil and spread on hot turkish bread....Yum!


We make our own hummus with chickpeas, olive oil & garlic .. like your recipe @Shero. Delicious!


----------



## Shero (Jan 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We make our own hummus with chickpeas, olive oil & garlic .. like your recipe @Shero. Delicious!


Thanks Pinky, it's a staple around here and I do make my own. Along with lentil and tinned salmon cakes!


----------

